# Welded my mountian bike



## skizilla (Dec 2, 2009)

I finally had my mountian bike welded.  It had snapped the frame near the whell and deraileur.  The weld looks great iff you painted over it you would never know it was there.  Pete Most of westfield, Ma welded it for just 20 bucks.  He has a shop in the westfield airport campus off of apremont road. 
I have not put it through anything rugged yet but hope to soon.  
So far so good.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome!  Got any pics?

I'm sure it'll be good as new.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 2, 2009)

Steel or aluminum?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Steel or aluminum?



Steel:
Snapped my steel Frame


----------



## Marc (Dec 2, 2009)

Kewl.  I'm leaving to go riding in five minutes.  Sucks it's dark at like 4:45 nowadays.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> Kewl.  I'm leaving to go riding in five minutes.  Sucks it's dark at like 4:45 nowadays.



I dunno.  Stacking firewood by the headlights of my Jeep is fun.  Yes, I am way behind on my home-duties.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> Kewl.  I'm leaving to go riding in five minutes.  Sucks it's dark at like 4:45 nowadays.



It does kinda suck, but that's what headlights are for.  That's fun in it's own way!


----------



## marcski (Dec 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> Kewl.  I'm leaving to go riding in five minutes.  Sucks it's dark at like 4:45 nowadays.



Ride early. I was in the saddle at 7 this morning.  A bit chilly, but by the time I was up the hill and in the woods, I was unzipping the jersey...


----------



## Marc (Dec 3, 2009)

marcski said:


> Ride early. I was in the saddle at 7 this morning.  A bit chilly, but by the time I was up the hill and in the woods, I was unzipping the jersey...



Can't, I'm in to work by 6:30 when it's still dark.  But I can leave at 3:15 to ride.  Still never long enough to get in more than 10 miles and I'm using my headlight by the tail end at that.


----------



## skizilla (Dec 5, 2009)

*Working so far*

Rode it today on a loop of the tobacco farms an new public land around congamond lake in southwick.  Rode fine did not break nothing super challenging but enough to shake it loose if it was a shoddy job.  So far so good.  The riding in the fields is flat beginner stuff and a little sandy in spots but scenic and local so why not.


----------

